# Henry's Elastomeric failure?



## Richard_N_S (Jun 12, 2011)

Not too long ago I did a repair on a flat roof where some of the torch down needed to be replaced. The repair went well, but I convinced the owner to do cool coat on the roof. I contacted Henry’s to verify which product they would recommend for an older torn roof and they gave me the prodocal. Again, had my guys clean, install flawlessly. 

So it rained over the past few days and I thought it to be good to call the customer up and verify everything was good. It was but he wanted to get an estimate on some other work which involved going on the roof, again. 

While up there I noticed that the elastomeric had separated from the substrate. I contacted Henry’s about the application of the roof coating and they said that it’s because it ponds, about a ¼” of ponding where a previous torch down repair was. And again, this was after two days of rain. 

The roof was swept, power washed, all areas where needed had applied asphalt emulsion and easto-acrylic caulk and poly then the elasto. How can ¼” x 2sqft cause separation of the material?

Any ideas?


Here's what I'm looking at:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

They need a new roof. You can remove that stuff and put down some torch down patches or let that ride as long as it isn't leaking. Sell them a roof!


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

The first word in your title says it all...Henry's

There is still some oil or solvent in the roof and you used the absolute cheapest product. Why does it look so thin?


----------



## Richard_N_S (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree, but his budget wouldn't allow it. It's not leaking, this was just a failure of the elastomeric cool roof coating. I was just shocked to see their product separate after such a short period of time especially if the ponding is as small as this; it shouldn’t fail like that. 

Furthermore, I was kind of taken back because the tech at Henry's was very condescending telling me that the application was at fault or it's ponding. When I vouched for the application he then said that the term 'pond proof' is only for marketing... Again, it's about 1/4" over 2sqft. A heavy rain would cause more problems than that volume and pressure of water!!!

Should I even bother getting a Henry's rep to check it out?

Should I just scrub the ponding areas, use a leveler, then go over with tropical or go cheap and give Henry's another try?

If anyone else has had this problem with their materials, I'd sure like some feedback.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

We used a mule tide or mule hide cant remember, product in a church a few years ago. It was roll on product, silver in color, and very very messy. 


On a side note it was some trippy looking stuff to mix up.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

sounds like mule hide to me matt


----------



## Richard_N_S (Jun 12, 2011)

Renegade said:


> The first word in your title says it all...Henry's
> 
> There is still some oil or solvent in the roof and you used the absolute cheapest product. Why does it look so thin?


In that specific area, Henry's 107 asphalt was applied and cured, per the instructions from Henry's, then the elasto. As for it being so thin, it was rolled on with three coats and the materials usage was above recommendation. 

I think you’re right about it being the cheapest product. Should I accept it as a lesson learned and just fixed the areas with the alternative coatings? Thank god it’s not going to cost an arm and a leg, but I’m OK with just learning from this and never using a Henry’s product again.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

JWilliams said:


> sounds like mule hide to me matt


Thanks, I knew it was one of those.


----------



## Richard_N_S (Jun 12, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Thanks, I knew it was one of those.


Yeah, it's mule hide. 

This is what I get for cutting cost on materials.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

hey man you live and you learn.


----------



## Richard_N_S (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the help and best of luck out there!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Richard_N_S said:


> Thanks for the help and best of luck out there!


Stop by more often.


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Yep, you've already increased your experience factor, and it didn't cost you much. Henry's is not a name synonymous with quality. 

I'm not certain of what you were doing here. You weren't expecting that elastomeric to seal the roof were you? Doesn't sound like it but not certain. Anyways, Cheaper elastomerics will not adhere to freshly installed asphalt-based materials. You have to let it cure for 30 to 60 days to let the oils flash out. 

We have elastomerics and acrylics that can be applied right away and absolutely no bleed through even on fresh mastic but it is mfr proprietary product and I don't know a generic name for it.

There are dozens of elastomeric products out there with outrageous claims. It is a good product to educate yourself on in the industry but absolutely do not take the mfr word for how great a product it is.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah i don't care who their products personally.. but if whoever i'm working for buys it i guess i'll just have to use it.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

JWilliams said:


> yeah i don't care who their products personally.. but if whoever i'm working for buys it i guess i'll just have to use it.


Careful with that. I can see some finger pointing in your future.. :laughing:


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

HAHA, you're probably right. but most of the companies in my area don't do coatings. maybe one of two. the most i'd probably use from henry is sealants but most of the time i only use geocel or np1


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

JWilliams said:


> yeah i don't care who their products personally.. but if whoever i'm working for buys it i guess i'll just have to use it.


That is quite understandable if you are working for someone else but remember some of us have our name and reputation on every job. We do have to worry about it. I only expect my guys to do their best to install what is provided. It's not your fault if you are installing crap as long as you are the best crap installer you can be. :thumbup:


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Renegade, I totally agree! :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard_N_S (Jun 12, 2011)

Renegade said:


> You weren't expecting that elastomeric to seal the roof were you?


Nope, just extend the longevity as long as possible.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Moisture coming back up through the old roof. The area wasn't cured enough to be coated. The area wasn't prepped right. Hole in coating.

Since its such a small area I think you can eliminate a bad prep job. So that leaves you with the initial repair, or moisture coming from below or above. I'm going to bet that there is moisture trapped in the mod bit roof. If it is this most likely wont be the only area to show up like this, this one is just the start.


----------

